# Black Point Tunnel, St. Vincent, W.I.



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

*Black Point Tunnel (Jasper Rock Tunnel), St. Vincent, W.I.*

*The grim History.....*










*Entrance*





















*Looking up.....*





*Looking back out*





*Inside.....*









*Almost at other end.....*





*Looking back down tunnel.....*









*Bats.....*





*Daylight at other end.....*









*Small pool next to Entrance*









I can't begin to imagine the terrible conditions that the Native Caribs must have experienced whilst digging this Tunnel -by hand -all 360 feet through solid volcanic rock, and in some cases died, at the hands of the Slave Masters / Owners


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting, but shameful, history.  Fabulous tunnel, though.
Good stuff, Lb.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

Good post L.B. It sort of reminds of something off Pirates of the Carribeann mate. Like you could end up seeing Captain Jack Sparrow down there. haHA!.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting but sadly commonplace where the native peoples of the Caribbean were concerned. Any sign of the sugar factory?


----------

